# sparkling gourami with licorice gourami



## jpalimpsest (Dec 4, 2012)

I am considering keeping sparkling gouramis _(Trichopsis pumilus)_ and licorice gouramis _(Parosphromenus deissneri)_ together in a 38 gallon, well-planted tank. I have read conflicting information about their compatibility. Some sites indicate they are ideal tankmates, another indicates they will fight. 

Does anyone have experience keeping these fish together? If so, do you recommend keeping a single specimin of each? pairs? trios? Finally, what schooling fish would you recommend? 

Also, what is your experience with keeping licorice gouramis in general. I understand they can be a difficult fish to keep. I'm wondering if anyone has successfully kept them in less than ideal conditions (i.e. pH ~7.5, clean (no tannins) water, etc.)

Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer.


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 4, 2012)

One more question: Can you think of another fish with a similar appearance to the licorice gourami that would be suitable tankmates for sparkling gouramis? I quite love the look of the licorice gourami, but I'm nervous about their fragility. My only idea is pencil fish.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Tank mates for the sparkling gourami should be docile, if they are aggressive eaters your SG will starve. If you do not want to add driftwood and other tannin producing leaves it is best to avoid the licorice gourami.


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 4, 2012)

There is wood in the tank, but it's not releasing any tannins. I think I'll hold off on the licorice gouramis until I'm in a position to do a species tank. I really do love them. 

At the moment I plant to pair the sparkling gouramis with pencil fish and dwarf cichlids. I think they will be fine, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not familiar with pencil fish but should be fine with most dwarf cichlids.


----------

